# If they show up on Halloween night...



## jdubbya

Give 'em whatever the hell they want!!


----------



## Hairazor

I'm with you on that!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good creep factor there. Good idea for a mask too. Mache by the look of them and age of the photo.


----------



## silentskream

this is my new favorite JOL idea... hmm...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yeah, i agree....and then id ask them to hang out! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the contrast between the childlike innocence of the dresses and the wickedness of the pumpkin faces.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Great Pic!


----------



## Spooky1

Now that is creepy


----------



## scareme

Hey! Where did you find that picture of me and my sister going toting? I remember that year fondly. That was the year before they locked her up for burning down the neighbor's house. But it was his fault. He should never have blown out that pumpkin, and turned us away without candy. That dress she was wearing really hid the blood splatter well.


----------



## Sytnathotep

I dig it. And at first glance, the tip of the chair behind the one looks as if she's brandishing a baseball bat or other weapon behind her back. lol


----------



## kprimm

Awesome picture. Wish we could get a book together of awesome Halloween art.


----------

